
'Flat Earthers' Planning Bizarre Antarctica Trip to Prove Planet's Shape - myinnerbanjo
https://www.geek.com/news/flat-earthers-planning-bizarre-antarctica-trip-to-prove-planets-shape-1779395/
======
smacktoward
Wait till they get there, look down and see all the turtles...

